# carrot and stick



## rusita preciosa

In English, when we describe a combination of reward and punichment, we say *carrot and stick*.

In Russian we say *кнут и пряник* /knut i prianik/ - whip and gingerbread cookie (traditional Russian sweet). 
 
What do you say in your language?


----------



## bibax

In Czech we use *"metoda cukru a biče"*, _sugar and (horse)whip method_.


----------



## DearPrudence

In French, same as in English:
"*(la politique de) la carotte et du bâton*"


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

In Spanish we use it for politics as well and we say: política de PAN Y PALO


----------



## rusita preciosa

PorcupineGrievous said:


> PAN Y PALO


Bread and stick?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _keppiä ja porkkanaa_


----------



## rusita preciosa

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _keppiä ja porkkanaa_


Could you please provide the translation?


----------



## sakvaka

rusita preciosa said:


> Could you please provide the translation?



Certainly, _stick and carrot_, both of them in partitive case.


----------



## PorcupineGrievous

yeah BREAD AND STICK, "pan y palo"


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Μαστίγιο και καρώτο/καρότο [both spellings are common]»
ma'stiʝio* ce ka'roto** (both neuter)
lit. "whip and carrot"

*«Μαστίγιο» (ma'stiʝio) from the Hellenistic «μαστίγιον» (mă'stĭgīŏn _n._), diminutive of the feminine Classical noun «μάστιξ» ('māstīks)-->_whip, scourge_ which also gives the verb «μαστιγόω/μαστιγῶ» (măstĭ'gŏō [uncontracted]/măstĭ'gō [contracted]), «μαστιγώνω» (masti'ɣono) in the modern language-->_to whip, flog_. Its etymology is obscure.

**«Καρώτο/καρότο» (ka'roto) from the Hellenistic «καρωτόν» (kărō'tŏn _n._)-->_carrot_, PIE base *ḱer-, _horn_


----------



## Montesacro

In Italian:
_
la tattica/la politica/il sistema del *bastone* e della *carota*

usare il *bastone* e  la *carota*_


----------



## rusita preciosa

bastone = stick?


----------



## Montesacro

rusita preciosa said:


> bastone = stick?



Yes 


The same as in English, but with the addends reversed


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *'wortel en stok'*, or the other way round - but nothing special, alas.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosnian / BCS: *mrkva i štap* ("carrot and stick").

_Metoda/princip mrkve i štapa._


----------



## ThomasK

This is different, I think: principle and method ?


----------



## Orlin

Мы в Болгарии говорим в этом случае как по-английски, только в обратном порядке - (метод на) тоягата и моркова.


----------



## DenisBiH

ThomasK said:


> This is different, I think: principle and method ?




Principle/method/_whatever_ *of* carrot and stick.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Мы в Болгарии говорим в этом случае как по-английски, только в обратном порядке - (метод на) тоягата и моркова.




Metod toljage i mrkve?  Sviđa mi se, u bosanskom naravno ima nešto drugačije značenje.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Metod toljage i mrkve?  Sviđa mi se, u bosanskom naravno ima nešto drugačije značenje.


Sasvim tako, ali kao u ostalim slučajima, nisam potpuno siguran u 100% ekvivalentnosti mada mora biti izuzetno blizu.


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Sasvim tako, ali kao u ostalim slučajima, nisam potpuno siguran u 100% ekvivalentnosti mada mora biti izuzetno blizu.




Meni je toljaga ovo.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Meni je toljaga ovo.


Kod nas bi ovo bilo тояга, ali mi skorije koristimo ovu reč za svaki veliki štap posebno koji je namenjen za bijenje (mislim da je sada ne toliko uobičajena reč).


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> Dutch: *'wortel en stok'*, or the other way round - but nothing special, alas.


wortel = carrot, stok = stick?


----------



## Outsider

As far as I know, this is not a common expression in Portuguese. On the internet, I find various translations:

cenoura e pau (carrot and stick)
cenoura e bastão (carrot and baton/truncheon)
cenoura e chicote (carrot and whip)


----------



## ThomasK

rusita preciosa said:


> wortel = carrot, stok = stick?


 
Yes, quite so. You can see the resemblance as for 'stok', but I checked on 'wortel', and found out it is related with 





> pie. _*urh2d-_, _*ureh2d-_ (IEW 1167)


 and has the same root as Lat. _rādīx. _


----------



## Havfruen

Danish:

I've done a little research and find the more common expression has a whip:
_Pisk og gulerod _(whip and carrot)

stick is also possible:
_Stok og gulerod _(stick and carrot)


----------



## rusita preciosa

ThomasK said:


> Yes, quite so. You can see the resemblance as for 'stok', but I checked on 'wortel', and found out it is related with and has the same root as Lat. _rādīx. _


So carrot and radish are relatives


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, RP, they share a... root ! ;-)


----------



## ger4

In German: _Zuckerbrot und Peitsche_ - lit. sugar_bread and whip


----------



## 810senior

Japanese is the almost same as Czech. 飴と鞭(ame to muchi), ame meaning candy, to meaning and, much meaning whip[noun], can be translated to _candy and whip_.
I guess both stick and whip are meant to pain when you're beaten or whipped. anyone but masochists does, too.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *--- nothing similar --- you must choos a different set phrase (ha szép szóval nem megy, akkor erőszakkal "if it does not go with nice word than with violence")


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian *--- nothing similar --- you must choos a different set phrase (ha szép szóval nem megy, akkor erőszakkal "if it does not go with nice word than with violence")



I just have impression that Hungarian is somewhat poor in idioms and metaphors compared to other European languages.


----------

